# O & W Carribean 1000



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Any chance of ever getting one of these I wonder?

One can dream!










Found it HERE ! Click on Hardware

All to gether now for the theme tune..... Da Da Dah!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mr Wajs offered me a NOS one last year, the problem was that he wanted nearly a grand for it.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep, that's about right Roy, the only one I've seen second hand was at Â£800 and was listed as sold!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

What would the chances be of a homage. I really love the clean look of this watch.

I know the 1000m would be hard but what about a 200M lookalike?

Just wondering that's all. Would O&W still have the tooling for the cases I wonder.

Although the M series are very nice I would love one of these and as an origional will never be available to me a good quality homage/copy whatever you would want to call it would be nice.


----------



## finkaudio (Oct 5, 2003)

I have one that I would sell.

I think I can call it very good condtion and I paid 800â‚¬ for it. Would give it away for the same money plus transport, as I never used it and it was only sitting in a box.

Send me an e-mail if you want it.

I normally don't sell my watches, but in this case, I would do it.

Best Regards

KHF


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That's very kind of you Finkaudio but at the moment I'm not in a financial position to buy it for 80 Euros! I think it would be worth more than 800 as well. I wish I hadn't have got married last year, I'd have loads of money for watches!









Any chance of posting a picture so I can drool over it?


----------



## finkaudio (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes, of course. Will bring my camera tomorrow.

No hurry with the watch, as it can stay here safe and quiet until you find some money for it









Best Regards

KH


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Paul,

Sell the wife









Get the watch


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Dug out some old pics of mine.Alas I no longer have it,as Royal Mail,lost it!!!

Sorry about the poor pic.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ooops,sorry not working.Back to the drawing board


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Here's a nice one. Nice price too for UKers, considering the current exchange rate:

O&W C1000m

I've asked the seller for more photos.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Heres one on E-bay in the U.S. Quite cheap at the time of typing this.

LOOKHERE

MIKE..


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

SORRY THE ABOVE LINK DOSEN'T WORK BUT THIS ONE WILL.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...=ADME:B:SS:UK:1

MIKE..


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Did O&W make their own cases back then? Even if they did they wouldn't have the tooling for this as the case was manufactured by Jenney wasn't it?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Doxa make some claim to the Jenny name.

Pic is mine


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Back shot showing the Jenny Fish


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Doxa make some claim to the Jenny name.
> 
> Pic is mine


 you got a camera? you worked out how to post pics! And another bloody lovely watch!























Any chance of a front on shot of the Jenny?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No Paul,old pics,watch long gone







.

Not very good front shot way too dark.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think I'd have it grafted to my wrist so I could never get rid if I had one







Did I mention I like these







Roy I really do need you to do a homage! No bloody begging smiley!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

forgot to say 1 out of 3 ain't bad you are uploading images!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I now have the technology


----------

